# Replacing mk2 roadster frame and top cover



## Pob1 (Dec 27, 2017)

Hello guys. I have a damaged convertible top frame on my wife's Mk2 roadster. Having done a bit of research it would appear the most cost effective way forward is to replace the entire top with a secondhand frame with roof, lining and rear window glass attached. I can't find anything particularly detailed in how to remove and replace the convertible top on the forum. It may be the way I am searching. Forgive me if it is all over the forum and I just can't find it. Anyone done it? Any advice, photos or videos would be a lifesaver. 'Happy wife - happy life'. Kind regards. Peter.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome try a post in the mk2 section


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi (Oct 22, 2019)

I've done the swap on the MK1 and its fairly painless if time consuming and fiddly
Took me n the boy about 3 hours using printouts from ELSAWin
You do need at least 2 people as its chuffing heavy and unweildy.

Once you find some instructions have a look at what trim panels need to be removed and make sure you order some replacement fixings as you WILL break some


----------



## Pob1 (Dec 27, 2017)

Many thanks. Appreciate the advice. We've had the Mk1 as well, I think the MK2 roof is a bit more of an animal, more electrics and flaps. Regards. Peter.


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi (Oct 22, 2019)

Drop me a PM with your email address and some details of the car and I'll pull the destructions from elsawin


----------



## Pob1 (Dec 27, 2017)

Thank you for the offer Essex2. As a new member I could not PM you. [email protected]. Appreciate your help. Peter.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *Pob1* Welcome to the Forum! 

Can you describe how badly you damaged the top? Maybe it doesn't require a complete replacement.

Follow the link below you'll find an entire set of WorkShop manuals, including the one specific to the Roadster convertible top. These may compliment the ones that *Essex2Visuvesi* has offered to provide -

*FAQ - Audi TT (8J) Workshop Manuals & Self Study Programs*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1833829

We also have a rather comprehensive post on the Mk2 Roadster with a lot of information you may find useful -

*The Ultimate Audi TT Mk2 (8J) Roadster Compendium*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1813258

*FAQ - Mk2 Roadster Convertible Soft Top Problems & Solutions*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1953141

Forum member *salsajason* recently had his top removed and replaced as one of the drip trays was broken, so the entire top had to come off. You may want to give him a shout and see if he can point you in the right direction -

*Damp Behind Passenger Seat (Roadster)*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 7#p9344087

.


----------



## Pob1 (Dec 27, 2017)

Thanks SwissJetPilot very useful. Much appreciated.


----------

